# Fat Graph - Correct Fat Gain Calculator



## Axof (Aug 5, 2008)

Here is a gift for you - a fat calculator. It uses all the correct calculations to show you how much you gain over period of time if you eat that much of calories per day....

Hope you find it at least entertaining. 

View attachment FatGraph.zip


View attachment fg.jpg


----------



## msmorga1 (Aug 5, 2008)

anyone know how to open a .exe on a mac?


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Aug 5, 2008)

msmorga1 said:


> anyone know how to open a .exe on a mac?



You can't, it has to be coded for mac...


----------



## wi-steve (Aug 5, 2008)

If you have a newer mac (Intel processor) you can install boot camp or parelells, then install windows as a second operating system. 

Of course that's an awful lot of work just for this.


----------



## ksxr01 (Aug 12, 2008)

that things awesome!


----------



## S-Mac (Sep 5, 2008)

Looks nice, Downloaded now.

Oh, and Msmorga1, if you have really smart friends, they might be able to re-program it. Since it is so small it is possible...
If not try and find a windows emulator.(I have no idea if those even exist lol)


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 5, 2008)

Or if he knows some other programming languages, he could code it in one that works on Macs. You know, like Java?


----------



## Kbbig (Sep 6, 2008)

According to this, if I keep eating the way I do, I'll way 500 lbs. in 2 years! That both surprises and excites me.

Very cool gizmo.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 6, 2008)

_After 4 years of this diet you will end up weighting 546 pounds
However the most effective gain will be in first 44 months and you will hit plateau around 541 pounds

Currently your body needs about 2746 kcal daily

To start this WG program all you need is to eat only 1254 kcal more than you normally do!_




I'm in love......:wubu:

This thing *ROCKS*!!


----------



## etherealmorning (Sep 6, 2008)

This is awesome!

It's going to help my fiancee and I immensely in making sure I'm on the proper diet to gain consistently. Currently 6'0'', weighing in at a meager 190 lbs...

_After 3 years of this diet you will end up weighting 301 pounds
However the most effective gain will be in first 24 months and you will hit plateau around 290 pounds

Currently your body needs about 2797 kcal daily

To start this WG program all you need is to eat only 1000 kcal more than you normally do!_

I love this graph!!! Thank you so much for sharing it.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 6, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> _After 4 years of this diet you will end up weighting 546 pounds
> However the most effective gain will be in first 44 months and you will hit plateau around 541 pounds
> 
> Currently your body needs about 2746 kcal daily
> ...



You at 546 lbs?

*thinks*


----------



## MK3 (Sep 6, 2008)

I made something similar in an excel file on my computer. You'll gain 74% of the weight in the first year every time. You'll have gained 93.5% of it after the second year and 98.5% after 3 years. The last year is always only a 3 or 4 pound gain and that's why it says you plateau around that point. I'd consider the plateau basically reached after year two.

For example:

If I eat exactly 5100 calories a day from now on I will weigh 392.2 pounds at my current exercise level, a 200lb gain. Throw that into the formula, starting from 192lbs (i've actually been gaining since the beginning of the year, albeit slowly) and here is the time line:

Starting weight - 192lbs

6 Months - 290.2lbs 50% of the weight gained

12 Months - 340.4lbs 74% gained

24 Months - 379.0lbs 93.5% gained

36 Months - 388.9lbs 98.5% gained

It might seem weird but if you see the numbers, it turns out the same every time. The percentage is always the same whether the numbers are higher or lower.

So, if you want to gain a significant amount of weight and stick to the plan, jump in calories and between 6 months and a year you'll see very significant change. After that the change is on a much smaller scale. It works the same way with weight loss. Everyone feels like they plateau at a certain level and it's true. When you hit that 93.5% mark the changes are so gradual you'd hardly notice.

Hooray for nutrition classes, even if you don't heed the rules!


----------



## Cors (Sep 6, 2008)

Lovely tool, thank you!


----------



## Mishty (Sep 6, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> You at 546 lbs?
> 
> *thinks*



Yeah I know!!!! :smitten:


----------



## Mack27 (Sep 6, 2008)

You can't use Open Office to look at excel files on a Mac?


----------



## bigpulve (Sep 6, 2008)

You can also use this as a weight loss graph. Just put in negative numbers for added calories.


----------



## bigpulve (Sep 6, 2008)

Also what equation did you use for calculating calories to keep current weight?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 7, 2009)

I LOVE THIS THING.

I Found out the formula for death! .. for me, anyways? *Falls over in hysterical laughter*


This thing is wonderful! <3


----------

